# Buying Property in Chieti, Abruzzo



## Djaki55 (Aug 20, 2015)

I am coming to Abruzzo on the 30th. I'm looking at a few properties in Chieti. I would love any advice or insight on what is like to live in Chieti. Thanks!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Djaki55 said:


> I am coming to Abruzzo on the 30th. I'm looking at a few properties in Chieti. I would love any advice or insight on what is like to live in Chieti. Thanks!


 we have lived in the chieti region of abruzzo for 12 years and have loved every minute of it 
the style of life is slow but when you need fast and edfishiant the hospitals are top class speculy chieti which is a university hospital , were we live the roads are good we live between mountane and sea 20 mins ski 20 sea but its not cold in the winter by english standards but not to hot in the summer we run a B&B here and it helps to pas the time as we are retired on soming up this is middle of the road italy it took us a while to find this place as we intended to retire to italy and looked north and south and after 25 years of tasting italy we found the middle of italy suted our needs best 
if you need any more help dont be frightend to contact me and that goes for when you are here as well pleased to help


----------



## inalen26 (Jul 17, 2015)

I am also coming on 5 september


----------

